# Should I buy Auzentech X-Plosion 7.1



## Laurijan (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi!

I could get this card for about 40€. I need Dolby Digital and DTS and 5.1 sound for my Logitech Z-5450 sound-system.

http://www.extremeoverclocking.com/reviews/sound/Auzentech_X-Plosion_1.html
http://www.elitebastards.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19

This card should be Win7 32x and 64x compatible.

Is the lack of EAX 5.0 dramatic?

Any advise on this is nice.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2011)

I had the X-plosion for quite some time. I loved the thing. Only reason I swapped it out was the X-fi Forte was a Pci-e slot card.

EAX really doesn't make a difference anymore and with the factor that opamps can be easily changeable, it really makes it nice to have. Cheap upgrade on the card. for great sound. IMHO


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 24, 2011)

I could get this card for 42.90EUR 
http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/products/reader.en/product/theatron-dd.html

I wonder how this more expensive card is better 
http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/products/reader.en/product/theatron-agrippa-dts-71.html 

Any comments on that?


----------



## Grings (Sep 24, 2011)

The cheaper card only supports Dolby Digital, if the Logitech set support DTS then its worth paying the extra imo, Dolby Digital live is pretty low bitrate in comparison to DTS

I have one of the older Theatron Agrippa DTS cards (an auzen xplosion with Club3d stickers over the auzen logo's) and a Xonar D2 and really cant tell a difference in DTS mode, the 8788 based cards support a few higher sample rates in 2 channel PCM, but thats about it


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 24, 2011)

Well I will say that first linked card is pretty sparse on the PCB as far I am concerned which can't bode well for it's audio quality but that second link that card look very well featured and if I am not mistaken looks like the OPAMPS are replaceable. As far as EAX and what not it is pretty much dead outside of using Creatives's Alchemy to restore it and even then it only applies to older games. OpenAL will use my Fatality's RAM for example in a game that uses OpenAL so I don't totally lose out on it's capabilities.
You only have a 5.1 setup so paying "extra" for a 7.1 card seems a little pointless(this coming from someone who is perfectly happy with the sound he gets from his X-Fi Fatality soundcard and a VERY budget set of Creative 5.1's)


----------



## AsRock (Sep 24, 2011)

INSTG8R said:


> Well I will say that first linked card is pretty sparse on the PCB as far I am concerned which can't bode well for it's audio quality but that second link that card look very well featured and if I am not mistaken looks like the OPAMPS are replaceable. As far as EAX and what not it is pretty much dead outside of using Creatives's Alchemy to restore it and even then it only applies to older games. OpenAL will use my Fatality's RAM for example in a game that uses OpenAL so I don't totally lose out on it's capabilities.
> You only have a 5.1 setup so paying "extra" for a 7.1 card seems a little pointless(this coming from someone who is perfectly happy with the sound he gets from his X-Fi Fatality soundcard and a VERY budget set of Creative 5.1's)



sparse  could could be a good thing with sound as that could mean it's less altered and more true.

And could not agree more going from 5.1 to 7.1 is pretty pointless as there is not many games that support it and then your just left with Blu Ray.

EAX has always bugged me i hate the false echo it makes.

I have always wanted to pick up a Auzentech  as i have always heard good things about them but never got one due to things like the pci slot or out of stock which near every time i am up for buying one seems like i cannot get one.  However now i just use a HT though HDMI to the video card so really now i don't need one unless it was for the mic lol.

Had one of the x fi gamers some time ago and hated it and the mic was a complete pain in the butt.


For that price seems like a really nice price and i would of got one by now if it ran on a pci e x4 slot


----------

